# Dr. Paul Says We Will Fall Off The Cliff. Prepare.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's gonna be rough, I guess.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-politics/2012/nov/8/ron-paul-election-shows-us-far-gone/


----------



## UnknownCertainty (Nov 9, 2012)

Sooo should we be learning how to repel, or base jump? Ha.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

but....but I can't swim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you prepare?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Crap!! I need more rope.


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Once again Ron Paul says what needs to be said. And he's 100% right. People say they want change, but they don't want to make the hard choices that change requires. "Fix it... just don't take anything away from _ME_" is the way most people think and vote.

"As long as you think we have to police the world and run this welfare state, all we are going to argue about is who will get the loot."


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

I will need to learn how to fly!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You will need to prepare.
As el Chorizo said, we are not going to demand we pull back from the brink. November 6th made that perfectly clear. It appears the population of this nation would rather see much suffering a little down the road than see pain, now.
Sure, a meteor might hit us, or an earthquake might knock the feet from under us, but those are uncertainties. In my opinion, the coming economic calamity is a no-brainer.
The government seems to think the same thing, considering their preparations for societal collapse and their brutal response.
All those body bags ordered by the government? They aren't for those who control the process. They are for the unwashed masses who aren't the "cool kids."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While I believe both parties work against us and the vision of this nation's founders, this map indicates where I do NOT want to be when the poo-poo hits the fan:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Which part do you not want to live in, the red or the blue? LOL.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Red for me.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

With all of the things that are going to happen if our "Fearless Leaders" and the "Great Uniter" dont get it together, 2013 is going to certianly be a year to remember I think. Unfortunately I dont know if thats going to be the stopping pioint though. We will just have to sit back and see if this "Liberal Utopian" pipe dream is all that its been sold to be.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

As usual, Dr. Paul nails it right on the head. Unfortunately, the parties in question are going to learn from this election, and adapt their platform to cater closer to their electorate's wishes. Oh, boy, over the cliff we go.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't forget, TEOTWAWKI is next month. 12-21-12. LOL even Fox News is jumping on this bandwagon.


----------

